# William Cunningham on ministers being mighty in the scriptures



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 13, 2019)

All ministers ought to be like Apollos, mighty in the Scriptures, thoroughly familiar with the contents, deeply imbued with the Spirit, and intimately conversant with the use and application of the word of God, and these qualifications can be secured only through the working of God's Spirit accompanying the daily and habitual, the careful and reverential perusal of them.

William Cunningham, _Theological Lectures on Subjects Connected with Natural Theology, Evidences of Christianity, the Canon and Inspiration of Scripture_ (New York: Robert Carter and Brothers, 1878), Lecture VII, p. 93.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

